# Inshore Set up



## camcinto (Feb 25, 2008)

I am looking to get a new rod and reel combo to serve as an all purpose inshore rod, and I haven't been on the market in a while. Looking to get something for around $100. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Check this out http://www.morningbite.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MBM-PSH4FBSN70M&click=17


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I just picked up a rather new reel on the market (i think its been out 2 years) It's called a wavespin DH (series) they make 3000,4000, and 5000 series reels. IVe got the 3000 and for the price (79.99 for 3000) its awesome. Just look it up and see whatyou think.Only issue is noone around here carries them you havcre to order them online (got my from bass pro)But if your going to research it go to the actual wavespin website its pretty imformative.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Bass Pro has a combo in your price range that I really like (I have 3) for fresh and saltwater use. No problems with rust etc... but I do take care of them. It's the EX4000B $99.98 on the website. It gold with the wide spool. The rod that comes with the combo is very good quality as well. I got my first one for Christmas several years ago and used it for about 15 mins and caught a 31lb red on 14lb test. Great drag.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm no expert, but this is an AWESOME price. I just bought one of these yesterday and there is one left. You are basically getting the rod for free and shipped free too. The lowest I have found this is about $110 plus shipping, here it's $99 w/ free UPS. 



PENN NEW SPINFISHER ROD REEL COMBO 7' 1PC 450 SSg -$99



http://cgi.ebay.com/PENN-NEW-SPINFI...ltDomain_0?hash=item27b019492c#ht_1083wt_1248


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Please support your local tackle retailer. Bass Pro Shops already has enough of everyones money. If we don't support our local places they 

will go under and we will be forced to go to a big box store for all of our fishing needs. Our local tackle guys all will hook you up with what 

you need at competitive prices. I would go see one of them before I gave my hard earned to a box store and waited for it to ship. Srew 

BPS, Screw Wal Mart, Screw China and Screw anyone who isn't local and most of all Screw the comsumer who isn't willing to think past 

today. :usaflag


----------



## Rangerx93 (Jul 22, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I see where you are coming from Popeye! I use to only be focused on getting "the best price," but man, the last couple years that I shopped BPS or Wal-mart or even Cabelas online, it seems NO ONE knows the products they are selling, and this is especially concerning considering"fishing/hunting" is all BPS employees should know. I have decided it is easier, much friendlier and very valuable to go to a local tackle and bait store. Dizzy Lizzy's knows more about the fishing industry, current fish patterns and the best techniques to catch more fish than just about 90% (IMO) of his competitors including the BS online stores and other large companies. Dizzy Lizzy's is competitively priced from $1,000 trolling rigs to 10 cent lead weights. Think of it this way: If you shopped at Dizzy Lizzy's (or any other locally owned tackle store) and are provided with all the fishing knowledge and competitively priced fishing equipment you require, instead of shopping for the "Amazing Price" at BPS, Wal-Mart, etc;you wouldn't be on this forum trolling for knowledge about a product or the best price. Instead you would probably post a topic about the customer satisfaction you received at Dizzy Lizzy's or any local bait shop (not to be too biased). <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Thread has been stolen. 

I agree with the previous two threads. However, there is another side of the issue. Now this is coming from a guy who's dream is to own a bait shop and currently sell a few reels over the internet. In my area I do not have a local shop that's worth a crap and I know it's different in your area and trust me the shops in Gulf Shores, Orange Beach and Pensacola get plenty of my money. If you don't think the BPS, Academy, etc is local go in and see the people that work there. It's not locally owned but its employees are local and the sales tax stays local.We had a BPS open in our area just over a year ago and the tax rate is 10% and it's always packed. Just saying supporting the local guy is great but BPS is supportit's local employees. (I am not employed by BPS)


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

I would get on craigslist, eBay find a shamino teramar 7ft. m extra fast and Penn slammer 360... you may send a bit more, but you won't be disappointed.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

for a reel i would check out the okuma stratus. Dick's has an exclusive deal with them to carry that reel and it is very good for the price. $40 and i have 3 of them, one starting it's 5th season. very smooth, if i remember right it has 10bb. i also have an okuma guide select7'6" mh spinning rod that i like alot. they don't make that particular rodany moreand you can pick them off for $75 with a lifetime warranty. i broke mine in the bed of my truck (something hit it, i don't know what) and all i had to do was saw off the portion of the rod with the model information on it and stick it in a regular envelope with a check for return shipping, no questions asked. had the new rod in 2 weeks


----------



## camcinto (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I ended up going with the Shimano Sahara 2500FD reel with a Shimano Scimitar rod. Planning on taking the kayak out to Little Lagoon to test it out this afternoon. 

Casey


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

The sahara is really nice reel for the price


----------



## FiSh-hEaD850 (May 20, 2010)

I know there are some wal-mart haters here, but If I know enough about what im looking at I don't need some idiot trying to contradict my knowledge about fishing in general as it is. I bought a cheap captiva combo from wal-mart the other day for 66$ and as long as you take care of your gear its a great combo. I had my previous captiva combo for about 4 years before I finally wore it out. So 66$ for reel and 7ft mh fast action rod. To me that can't be beat really.


----------

